# ewe is bleeding from vagina



## spinnDrSandy (Mar 10, 2004)

I noticed this morning that my shetland ewe appears to be bleeding from her vagina. It also looks swoolen around her vagina and rectum. The vagina is protruding out. I do not know what a prolapsed vagina looks like and only know what I have read. Her lamb was born a month ago and was pretty large. She also looks as if she has grass belly...almost as if she is still pregnant. She is still eating and getting around well with no sign of pain. Any ideas? Dumb question but we are new to sheep raising and I'll ask....do sheep have periods or bleed when the are in season?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Take her temp she may have a dead lamb that is rotting inside her it will have to be pulled out and she'll need antibiotics. PenG. Your vet can do this and as it is about the grossest thing you'll ever have to help your sheep with, its money well spent. Been there done that but you've no time to lose.


----------



## animal_kingdom (Mar 31, 2005)

_No, sheep don't have periods. They come into heat and that is that._


----------



## spinnDrSandy (Mar 10, 2004)

animal_kingdom said:


> _No, sheep don't have periods. They come into heat and that is that._


Thanks for the responses. I talked with my vet and she said that some sheep will bleed from the vagina about a month after lambing. There is a name for it but I don't remember what she called it. Since my ewe was not exhibiting any signs of illness...i.e. she was still eating and moving about with no signs of pain...the bleeding was normal. Had she had a dead lamb still inside she would have been deathly ill. Maybe someone knows what the bleeding condition is called?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Begins with an M I think but my brain is definately been over heated and is over tired. Your vet needs to meet some of my sheep if she's never seen an (ill, yes and feverish) but far from deathly ill sheep with a dead lamb in her weeks after lambing.


----------

